# Psyllium Husk for diarrhea, gas, bloating ?



## hating ibs

Can Psyllium Husk taken daily actually HELP with gas, bloating, and D? I think of a fiber supplement causing you to GO, and i have plenty of GO. I need relief of gas, bloating, and need firm stools.

Any info> Thanks!!


----------



## BQ

Some fiber supplements can increase gas so watch which one you use. I use this one:

http://www.citrucel.com/ch2_varcaplet.aspx

and it doesn't cause any excess gas and seem to bulk things up.

Here is a good easy to understand article on How Fiber can help Diarrhea:

http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/features/diarrhea-diet-facts-about-fiber

Hope this helps


----------



## hating ibs

THANK YOU BQ!


----------



## happymommmy

I've not heard of anyone benefiting from it. I've been successfully using diarsoothe- was apparently a remedy that treated dysentery in war time. Also helps e-coli. I like it; it's not sweet, but when chilled tastes a little like dry red wine. stops diarrhea, but better than imodium, as you have to keep consistently taking imodium, but diarsoothe, just take a couple of days in a row.


----------



## hating ibs

Will def give it a try happymommy. Never heard of it, but it sounds like a wonderful remedy! If it can stop my D its a miracle cure. Id be opt to taking daily if it helps - im running out of options  even went the parasite cleanse route. oye!


----------



## Lucid One

Be sure you're using the right type of fibre. Here's a quick article about each type & it's purpose.

Soluble vs. Insoluble Fiber

Soluble fiber dissolves in water. Insoluble fiber does not. To some degree these differences determine how each fiber functions in the body and benefits your health.

*Soluble fibers* attract water and form a gel, which slows down digestion. Soluble fiber delays the emptying of your stomach and makes you feel full, which helps control weight. Slower stomach emptying may also affect blood sugar levels and have a beneficial effect on insulin sensitivity, which may help control diabetes. Soluble fibers can also help lower LDL ("bad") blood cholesterol by interfering with the absorption of dietary cholesterol.


*Sources of soluble fiber: *oatmeal, oat cereal, lentils, apples, oranges, pears, oat bran, strawberries, nuts, flaxseeds, beans, dried peas, blueberries, psyllium, cucumbers, celery, and carrots.

*Insoluble fibers* are considered gut-healthy fiber because they have a laxative effect and add bulk to the diet, helping prevent constipation. These fibers do not dissolve in water, so they pass through the gastrointestinal tract relatively intact, and speed up the passage of food and waste through your gut. Insoluble fibers are mainly found in whole grains and vegetables.


*Sources of insoluble fiber:* whole wheat, whole grains, wheat bran, corn bran, seeds, nuts, barley, couscous, brown rice, bulgur, zucchini, celery, broccoli, cabbage, onions, tomatoes, carrots, cucumbers, green beans, dark leafy vegetables, raisins, grapes, fruit, and root vegetable skins.

(Ref. WebMD)


----------



## FoodandFitness

Psyllium is proven to increase fecal size and moisture, and the most common characteristics of stool following supplementation of psyllium are 'soft, sleek, and easily passable.' Relative to other sources of dietary fiber, psyllium appears to be more effective at forming feces and appears to be one of the few fiber sources not associated with excessive flatulence.

Here's a good link with more info and a review of current scientific research on psyllium http://examine.com/supplements/Psyllium/


----------



## bushja1

Is Citracel considered a Psyllium fiber? Also how much Diarsoothe does it take to prevent diarrhea? I see on the bottle the dose is a tspn, which I tried, but it didn't seem to do much.


----------



## FoodandFitness

bushja1 said:


> Is Citracel considered a Psyllium fiber? Also how much Diarsoothe does it take to prevent diarrhea? I see on the bottle the dose is a tspn, which I tried, but it didn't seem to do much.


No, I don't believe so. If you go to your local supplement store or health food shop, you should be able to find some psyllium fiber. 1 tsp gives about 5 g of fiber. You can mix it with liquid or in something like oatmeal.

Do you know what your daily average of fiber intake is from food?


----------



## Colt

FoodandFitness said:


> No, I don't believe so. If you go to your local supplement store or health food shop, you should be able to find some psyllium fiber. 1 tsp gives about 5 g of fiber. You can mix it with liquid or in something like oatmeal.
> 
> Do you know what your daily average of fiber intake is from food?


Really? A REGISTERED DIETITIAN and you are not sure whether Citrucel is Psyllium?

Citrucel Is NOT psyllium. It is methylcellulose.

Methinks someone is pumping a website under the guise of "helping" us.


----------



## BQ

Citracel can help too. Many people prefer it as it claims it doesn't cause any excess gas. (And that has been my experience with it...no excess gas)

Here is some info: http://www.citrucel.com/Ch1_default.aspx


----------



## Colt

BQ said:


> Citracel can help too. Many people prefer it as it claims it doesn't cause any excess gas. (And that has been my experience with it...no excess gas)
> 
> Here is some info: http://www.citrucel.com/Ch1_default.aspx


Not available in Canada for sure....may not be available in the UK either.


----------



## BQ

http://www.biovea.com/ca/en/manufacturer.aspx?MID=314


----------



## Colt

BQ said:


> http://www.biovea.com/ca/en/manufacturer.aspx?MID=314


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericlahey

Don't use Psyllium.. Like pretty much all fibre supplements your gut becomes tolerant and needs more over time. Plus with me, it inflamed my gut and caused no end of other problems. I used it properly for 6 months steady.. What a terrible supplement! Just eat real food with real fibre.. its better. With IBS-D it's better not to eat too much though, just a few bananas a day is enough really!


----------



## smartdean

I have a small query about the isabgol, I would appreciate if anyone can help me.

Can't i use it after having lunch ? People have suggested me that you should take these kind of stuff right after you take a heavy meal. And mostly i eat heavy food during the lunch,

and i read on a few sites that it should either be taken during morning or at night.

I don't understand why one can't use isabgol during the day (As not mentioned in the source below)

Just one link i could find about Isabgol dosage procedure, help me with this!

Here : http://www.healthy-drinks.net/isabgol-husk-psyllium-benefits-how-to-use-side-effects/


----------



## mellosphere

If it works for you, i wouldn't worry about what people say. IBS is so individual that the best thing you can do is just try it and see if it helps. If it does, keep it up, if not, stop it.


----------



## smartdean

mellosphere said:


> If it works for you, i wouldn't worry about what people say. IBS is so individual that the best thing you can do is just try it and see if it helps. If it does, keep it up, if not, stop it.


Thanks for the prompt reply!

Yeah, i can at-least give it a try, let's see if that works well for me or not!


----------



## Akn1965

smartdean said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply!
> 
> Yeah, i can at-least give it a try, let's see if that works well for me or not!


Have you tried psyllium husk? Any update.I am going to try it.
Thanks.


----------



## smartdean

Yeah, i tried it.

I would say, not much working for me as of now or its too early to judge, i don't know!


----------



## bwpstl

I recently started with a psyllium(husk) fiber supplement(Target Brand) capsule. I started with 1 capsule with each meal(lunch/dinner) and found immediate relief from the immediate D after eating. Then, around the 2nd day, I noticed my stool consistency improving.

The capsules are very convienent for me(1. Not having to mix a teaspoon of mix with "something", 2. Very easy to take/swallow with a meal, 3. Capsules travel easy in case I eat out for lunch/dinner).

Since I started, I have now increased to 2 capsules with my lunch/dinner meal and my stool consistency is even better, to the point of no loose stool.

What sold me on the soluble fiber was the possibility that it would "slow down" the digestion of food, thereby possibly reducing the immediacy of D after eating, and so far(knock on wood), that's what it has done for me. The increase in stool consistency has been an added blessing too.

I know this stuff may not work for everyone but this is what I have experienced, so far....


----------



## Akn1965

bwpstl
Thanks for sharing your success story.


----------



## Akn1965

smartdean said:


> Yeah, i tried it.
> 
> I would say, not much working for me as of now or its too early to judge, i don't know!


I am taking psyllium husk capsules it shows good result.


----------



## mellosphere

Akn, when are you taking the imodium? How much and how often? I am thinking of trying the same routine by combining fiber to absorb water and imodium to slow things down.


----------



## Akn1965

Actually mellosphere I am taking psyllium husk capsules,loperamide, and a probiotic(bifilac) at the same time morning and evening after meals.after discussinghttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/335250-loperamidepsyllium-and-probiotics/#entry1372329 I dare to take these mixing.It shows a good result for me. Due to excessive gas I cut down loperamide in the evening(after night meal) 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## bwpstl

Mellosphere, good luck with the soluble fiber. If possible, I would find a capsule version(any store brand should work) and start with 1 capsule per meal. That's what I started with and it provided immediate relief of the immediate D after eating. Plus some other benefits like increased stool consistency too. From some of the info I've read, the important part of the fiber is to start at the lowest possible level and increase as you feel comfortable. I didn't increase my capsule intake for at least a week. Still haven't increased more than 2 capsules per meal but considering it....


----------



## Akn1965

bwpstl,
Have you dizziness or lightheadedness after taking psyllium husk capsules?


----------



## bwpstl

Akn1965, no, I have not had any dizziness or lightheadedness but I also have not added anything else to my soluble fiber approach(not even OTC stuff). I have a trip coming up in about 10 days and I plan on sticking to "just" my soluble fiber. I finally have the approval for Viberzi and I feel like I need to "test" just using soluble fiber capsules before giving up and using the Viberzi. I've used Immodium a lot in the past(most of 20's & 30's), and would rather not continue with it as I think I over used it to the point it hardly works for me.

Very sorry to hear about your dizziness & Lightheadedness. Is it possible that something else may be causing it? Have you felt dizziness or lightheadedness at all in the past?


----------



## Akn1965

bwpstl,
Thanks for your valuable suggestions about psyllium husk capsules.whenever I take any supplement my dizziness and lightheadedness occurs.before to take psyllium I have slight lightheadedness.it's due to my underweight.As you say psyllium husk capsules stop after eating diarrhea it also working for me in the same manner. Now I stopped taking after night meal but it still works.
So further I take only psyllium husk capsules with out loperamide and probiotics.
Thank you again for your cooperation.


----------



## bwpstl

Akn, you're very welcome! I also appreciate your suggestions and input. I've continued the fiber and even slightly upped the dose because of your input!

I have to admit that I've never tried the probiotics. I've seen LOTS of commercials for them and I read on this forum that they work for some people but right now, I'm sticking with "just" the fiber.

Glad to hear the fiber still helps even if you don't take it with your evening meal. I'm haven't missed a meal(lunch/dinner) where I didn't take the fiber but it's good to know that it may still work for me if I miss a fiber dose.

I know you don't seem to be fan of Viberzi. May I know why? Did you have a reaction to it?


----------



## Akn1965

Viberzi is a prescribed medicine.Doctors don't prescribe it for ibs-d. Other reason is it is not available in my country(INDIA).
From today I take two psyllium husk capsules two times daily. Then we see what happens.
Thanks for asking bwpstl


----------



## Akn1965

Any update bwpstl!!!


----------



## BeDubbs

When I was first diagnosed, my doctor had me take Metamucil (psyllium) 1tbsp twice per day. That seemed to be too much when things started to clear up, but when I have a flare up, that dose initially helps to at least "Glue" my loose stools together. When I'm coming off a failure (like now) I take one tbsp at night with my dinner, and it does seem to help without too much gas or bloating. Ive used plain, unflavored psyllium, which works, but I have trouble getting past the texture/flavor. My doctor also told me that Benifiber (which isn't psyllium) would also be fine.


----------



## Akn1965

I have taken only psyllium husk capsules this time.consistency of stool is better than before.but frequency is not changed.


----------

